# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [GAME] Gmasking - Hidden pictures!

## Parog

Hey MMOwned, I was playing this game on another one of my favorite ( and shamefull ) website with a bunch of random people and I had a blast doing it. 

It's called Gmasking, distorting pictures in a way where it hides a certain area to prevent people from seeing it. 


GMask Download Page

You will need the tool from there to mask and unmask pictures that will be posted in this thread. Yes, it's clean and you can even use it to mask cd-keys when trading, posting screenshots on mmowned and stuff like that, no need for photoshop. ( There is ways to use a passworded filters so that it can't be reverted ) Do NOT use this one in this game please.

Let me start by showing how you how it looks:

Original Picture: http://www.sunnyharborpublishing.org...es/3ladies.jpg

Gmasked Demo Picture: 




I will explain the filters used for each numbers and their abreviations. 

1 = Vertical glass blocks - Look for big vertical lines
2 = Horizontal glass blocks - Look for big horizontal lines
3 = Win mask (Win) - Look for really small vertical lines
4 = Meko mask (M-) - Look for a checkerboard ( sometimes if the number of squares is not good, it will leave a row or column unshuffled, this can be a clue )
5 = Meko + Mask (M+) - Look for a checkerboard ( sometimes if the number of squares is not good, it will leave a row or column unshuffled, this can be a clue )
6 = FL mask, Negative ( FL, Neg ) - Look for Color reverse
7 = FL mask (FL)
8 = Q0 mask ( Q0 ) - Qo is nothing else but a combinations of Neg, Vertical glass blocks and Horizontal Glass blocks.
9 ( not in the picture ) Xor ( Xor ) - Look for really odd colors, Really bright and really dark, no middle.

Alright, so those are the ones you can chose with the program, just remember that you can always add more than 1 filter.


Now, THE RULES! - Please note that the rules will change as the game goes to increase the difficulty.


*DO NOT* use more than 4 masks ( that means 4 button press - Pressing M- twice would count as 2. ) 
*DO NOT* use pictures that would be innapropriate to a family site. ( No porn / JB / CP )
*DO NOT* use highly known pictures or memes, it takes the fun out of discovering what's hidden behind it. *DO NOT* mask the whole picture, chose something interesting to mask. 
_DO NOT use image flips after using M+, M- or FL as it makes it WAY too hard to solve.__DO NOT Use the CP ( passworded ) filter!_
*DO NOT* Mask more than 1 area in a picture, or have 2 masks slighly overlap eachother. 
*DO* use pictures of an appropriate size, not 2800x2000 or 12x12*DO* make sure to post the original, unmasked picture with the solution ( in order and abvreviation ) before posting a new one. 



Alright, so how we are going to start is fairly simple, I will post a picture that has an area masked. I will use 4 filters, you have to unnaply them ( By using M- if I used M+ or by toggling Neg, etc ) 

In certain pictures, depending on how the layers were applied, you will need to apply/unnaply the filters in a specific order.

Once you have unmasked the picture, upload it, post it here and write down the solution under it. Then proceed to post a masked picture of your own. 

IE:

[picture]
Solution: Xor, M+, Win, M+


SCOREBOARD - Whoever has the most point ( if this ever picks up ) will win a special prize! - As of right now, 1 elite glider key for the winner, 1 glider key for the 2nd place, and 1 glider key for the 3rd place.



Parog - 3 points
SalfauroS - 3 point
[Royal] - 1 point 
*Errage* - 1 point
maclone - 1 point
Filmfilm - 1 point




Ready? GO!



*Hint* Always look at the shape of things first, don't look at the color, as they can always be changed in the end. 

If people follow the rules, the image should look better as you do the right moves.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Solution: m- ,FL mask,Rotate RGB,Flip left-right
Here's the pic :Smile: 

This was really fun  :Smile: 

Edit: A new picture,for you guys to figure out  :Smile: 
4 Filters used  :Smile:

----------


## Parog

Got it, although you did break a rule. 

"_DO NOT use image flips after using M+, M- or FL as it makes it WAY too hard to solve."_


Solution: Win, Horizonral Glass Blocks, Flip Up-Down, M-



My turn!

4 masks.

----------


## [Royal]

*cough* Working on it, what do we need a glider key for *cough*

----------


## wow4Supplier

m- , Fl , m- , win


Here's your task:

----------


## Krip

What's the point of Gmask if it could be unmasked? lawl

----------


## [Royal]

m+. win, horizontal, vertical



Sorry, no time to mask another.

----------


## Parog

> What's the point of Gmask if it could be unmasked? lawl



You can't unmask a CP mask without the appropriate password.

and for the glider keys, err... Yeah I hadn't thought about that. I'll just add something to the top 3 on top of that. lol

----------


## [Royal]

Another:

----------


## [Royal]

EDIT: Sorry for the DP, stupid back button...

----------


## Parog

Win, M+, FL, Neg




New one:

Hard one,  :Wink:  Still only 4 mask though.

----------


## Filmfilm

Edit:
Too slow, I failed :-\

----------


## Fireblast

this is fun.

----------


## Errage

M+ (twice), FL, Q0





Going to have to explain this one after it's solved, you'll see why.

----------


## Filmfilm

Solution:
Meko+M, Meko+M, Q0 Mask, FL Mask & Negative Images

Nooooooo, to slow again :--\

----------


## maclone

Errage: M+, M+ FL



Mine:

----------


## Parog

M+, Q0


Now mine!



I'm trying to make them harder. Remember, you need to do it in a specific order, if it doesn't look quite right at the end, it might be because you forgot something.

----------


## Filmfilm

Q0, FL, WIN, Horizontal, Meko -M




4 masks.


I was so close being first on the others, but you guys always beat me to it! :-]
I liked this thread, very amusing.

----------


## Parog

Post the "unmasked picture" and your new masked picture.

I made it in 4 moves, I can't remember what they were though, hahaha. Grats on finding an alternate solution though. =)

----------


## wow4Supplier

Hmm,Parog I should have 2 points,I scored twice.

And FIlmFilm's picture
m+,negative,win,horizontal lines.

And this should be my third point  :Smile: 

Here's something for you guys:

----------


## Parog

"Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (2 members and 19 guests)" lul, hi.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Well can please someone solve this easy 4 filter picture that I posted,so we can move on xD

----------


## Dabiman

> Well can please someone solve this easy 4 filter picture that I posted,so we can move on xD


Hmm, i give up.
I got as far as M-
(NVm, i got actually quite far but it was still in random order, had color and all right, oh well, i forgot the combo i had till then)

----------


## Parog

I'm giving the chance for more people to understand before we go to 5 steps.

Right now, you only need a maximum of 4 clicks to solve it. That's something you could get by trial error.

----------


## zhennTil

Solution: M-, Win, FL, Horizontal, Vertical, Negative colors

Next up:

----------


## Filmfilm

Solution:
Vertical Glass, Win Mask, Meko-M, FL Mask




Good luck :-]

----------


## wow4Supplier

FilmFilm - I think yours is un-solvable.
QQ,FL,Win, 
And nothing more I do can make it better...
Here,look:

----------


## Filmfilm

It's close, but you miss a mask.
Just tried with the uploaded image myself. 
Should work fine!

----------


## wow4Supplier

OK,Well...

QQ,FL,Win,XOR (And Negativ,WTF 5 step?)
I'm too lazy to upload a pic now... :P
Just waiting for cofirmation  :Big Grin:

----------


## Filmfilm

Q0, Fl, WIn, Xor works. Don't need negative image there. Don't know why you would need that?

The way I did it though was, Xor, Q0, FL, WIN.

Seems it dosen't matter when you apply Xor.

Edit: Upload the picture, and a new masked one. (Rules :])

----------


## wow4Supplier

Here:


And my pic would be:


Cmon  :Smile:

----------


## Filmfilm

Solution:
Vertical, Horizontal, FL, Meko+M, Negative Image



People are getting slow or?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Well this should be simple.

----------


## Phygar

I did something don't know what though

----------


## Crazy-Chik

I'm to dumb to understand any of this :'(

----------


## wow4Supplier

> I did something don't know what though


Random clicked all filters and laughed like hell?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zore

No offense, but this "game" looks boring and lame...sorry:yuck:.

----------


## Phygar

> Random clicked all filters and laughed like hell?


Yes, that's what I did. I think all I did in reality was the Fl thing that does that spiral effect, and inverted it.

----------


## Filmfilm

I liked this game, wish it diden't die so soon. :-]

----------

